# 20 inch rims pros cons?



## iCRUZEBC (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a 2017 Cruze premier and I found a set of 20 inch rims for sale second hand. I’m wondering if 20s have a negative side to them given the size? I realize the tires are a much lower profile. Just wondering if my handling will be compromised with the bigger rims? Or if there is any other downside to them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Braking, handling and acceleration will all be affected depending on the weight of the rim. Ride comfort will also suffer as well.


----------



## iCRUZEBC (Sep 12, 2020)

Ok thanks for the comment! I think I’ll order 18s as planned. Much appreciated!


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Anything bigger than what is needed to clear the brake calipers is a waste of money.


----------



## iCRUZEBC (Sep 12, 2020)

Booger said:


> Anything bigger than what is needed to clear the brake calipers is a waste of money.


Matter of opinion, I like aftermarket wheels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Booger said:


> Anything bigger than what is needed to clear the brake calipers is a waste of money.


Not really - at least to a point. 18s are usually right around the sweet spot - the idea sidewall for a noticeable performance increase over a 17" wheel - and especially a 16" wheel, but without destroying the ride like anything larger would do.

Case in point: my '81 Z28 has 15" N90 wheels. These clear the calipers. They also have a 70-series sidewall. A larger wheel with a much shorter, stiffer sidewall (which would retain the same overall diameter) will handle *much* better. Likewise with my Cobalt - going from a 195/60R15 to a 225/40R18 is an entirely different world.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Little known fact: The heart of your vehicle's suspension is the tire. No other component affects ride quality more than it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Likewise with my Cobalt - going from a 195/60R15 to a 225/40R18 is an entirely different world.


I did this to mine. My Cobalt had adjustable Koni shocks and struts, lowering spring, and upgraded front and rear stabilizer bars, so the handling was Great; But it ate up brakes like a mother ******.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

depending on where you live... easier to damage rims and tires when the tires are really narrow... for instance. no good in dc. But yes it makes for awesome handling just watch the pot holes.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah 20s are basically going to all be cons. Buuuut if that's the look you're after, ya gotta make that sacrifice B-) And get wheel and tire insurance because you're gonna be repairing wheels and tires every few months haha.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

For looks, 20's are the way to go.

I'm running 18" american racing wheels. They look great also, and I find the ride very comfortable.


----------

